# Der ultimativ-sinnfreie-Enthusiasten PC



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

Hallo!


Wie einige bestimmt mitbekommen haben stelle ich gerne Rechner zusammen und helfe öfter mal im Kaufberatungsforum. Meistens sind meine Zusammenstellungen auch sinnvoll aber ich hatte mal Bock den ultimativen Fun-PC zusammenstellen um zu gucken was geht. Nur aus Spaß, kaufen würden den eh niemand. 
Da hat mich Dual CPU Sockel und SLI Fähigkeit mit maximal 4 Karten gereizt. Und auch sehr schneller und viel Speicher. Naja, herausgekommen ist irgendwie eine Mischung aus Gaming PC und Server. 
Der PC sieht momentan folgender Maßen aus: Enthusiasten PC - Kein Limit

Womit ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne ist eine richtige WAKÜ. Könnte man das alles komplett unter Wasser setzen? Also beide CPUs und die 4 Grafikkarten (wobei die jetztige Modelle wohl eine geschlossene Kompakt WAKÜ haben). Ist das Gehäuse dafür geeignet?
Also wenn jemand Lust hat und sich damit auskennt der kann gerne Vorschläge machen und hier posten. Dann nehme ich das mit in die Config auf. 

Wie kann man diesen sinnfreien PC den sowieso niemand kauft noch sinnfreier optimieren?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Natürlich kann man das - aber warum denn so günstig?

Kannst auch gleich als CPU(s) den Intel Xeon E7-8890 v3, 18x 2.50GHz, Sockel 2011-1, tray (8064501549928) nehmen. Oder ne SSD die alleine 5x so teuer ist wie deine ganze Zusammenstellung: SanDisk Fusion-io ioDrive Octal 5.12TB, PCIe 2.0 x16 (SDFAADMOD-5T12-SF1)

Wenn du für ne SK keinen Platz hast nimm doch ne Externe, zum Beispiel ne ASUS Essence III

Als WaKü kannste die üblichen Kühlblöcke und Verschlauckungen nehmen, ne ASXT-Pumpe und als Radi stellste nen Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 1680 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Kupfer (33306) daneben. 

UNd dass du auch was siehst brauchts noch nen Profi-4K-TFT: Eizo DuraVision FDH3601 schwarz, 36.4" (FDH3601-BK)

Oder wenns komplett unsinnig sein soll: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/panasonic-th-98lq70w-a1213983.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

Die SSD hatte ich auch schon entdeckt, steht aber irgendwie in keiner Relation mehr. 
Die Asus Essence III habe ich mal mit aufgenommen. 
Und mit WAKüs habe ich überhaupt keinen PLan. Welche Kühlblöcke, Schläuche, Verschraubungen, Pumpe, Radi usw.

Edit: Xeons hatte ich die mit 10 Kernen gewählt weil die nicht ganz so niedrigen Takt haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und mit WAKüs habe ich überhaupt keinen PLan. Welche Kühlblöcke, Schläuche, Verschraubungen, Pumpe, Radi usw.



Zwei davon: Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Brass Edition | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany 
Vier mal: Aquacomputer kryographics für GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti black edition, vernickelte Ausführung | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
und ein Verbinder: Alphacool GPX SLI Connector - Quad | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version | Aquatuning Germany
Ein paar Meter davon: Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Nen fetten AGB: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ndsmessung-und-beleuchtungsmoeglichkeit?c=286

UNd dann noch den Kleinkram wie Ein-/Auslassadapter für Pumpe, Schlauchtüllen, Destwasser/Korrosionsschutz usw. was ich für die Gaudi hier nicht einzeln raussuchen will. Mit 100€ biste da für den ganzen Kleinkram auch bei High-End Zeug dabei.

Optional: Temperatursensoren, Durchflussmesser, Kugelhähne, Schnellkupplungen in beliebiger Menge, Kaltlichtkathoden usw., da kannste nochmal 500 hinlegen wenn dus übertreibst.


----------



## Placebo (11. September 2015)

Eine 5TB SSD oder eine 450PS Corvette C7 und 30.000€ übrig? Dem durchschnittlichen PCGHX-Nerd fällt die Entscheidung da nicht schwer


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

@Incredible Alk: Das ist wohl doch eine Wissenschaft für sich wenn man es ganz genau machen will und geht nicht so auf die Schnelle. Aber danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Warum haste eigentlich nur die 850EVO 2TB eingebaut? Da ist ja sogar  mein bescheidenes Gerät besser dran (davon gibts auch ne "PRO" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Die 8TB Seagate HDDs besitze ich auch - wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde würde ich aber die Heliumplatten (HGST Ultrastar He8 8TB, 512e SE, SATA 6Gb/s (HUH728080ALE604/0F23668) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) bevorzugen da wesentlich schneller ohne SMR.



Headcrash schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk: Das ist wohl doch eine  Wissenschaft für sich wenn man es ganz genau machen will und geht nicht  so auf die Schnelle. Aber danke für die Mühe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn mans wirklich bauen will muss man auf Kleinigkeiten achten (etwa die Länge der Verschraubung einer Schlauchtülle dass sie nicht zu weit in den Kühlblock ragt und sowas) aber das sind ja Centbeträge worums hier nicht geht.

Bei dem Preis kannste ja 500€ aus dem Ärmel schütteln dass dir ein Profi die WaKü kleinlichst zusammenstellt und einbaut.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

Das mit den SSDs und HDDs werde ich morgen noch ändern. Wenn schon, denn schon.  

Ja bei der WAKÜ geht es mir nicht um den Einbau sondern die vielen Kleinteile welche dafür noch alle benötigt werden. Das alles vollständig ist. Lasse die WAKÜ erstmal weg.


----------



## BeNoX (11. September 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Xeons hatte ich die mit 10 Kernen gewählt weil die nicht ganz so niedrigen Takt haben.


Der 18 Kerner taktet aber dank Turbo auf bis zu 3,6Ghz hoch, der 10 Kerner nur auf 3,5Ghz, mit ausreichender Kühlung ist das halten von 3.6Ghz kein Problem. Also von daher ist der 18 Kerner doch das non plus ultra, höherer Turbo Takt und mehr Kerne


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Dir fehlt übrigens nochn Soundsystem und ein Kopfhörer. Da kannste nochmal quasi unbegrenzt Geld ausgeben.
Da kannste locker 5-stellige Beträge raushauen (Die B&Ws klingen aber auch extremst gut): B&W CT 800 Serie CT8 LR StÃ¼ck Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als KH kannste nen HD800 nehmen (rund 1200€), wenns noch extremer sein soll nen STAX: STAX SR-009


Dann haste keine Eingabegeräte!
Tastatur: Corsair Gaming K95 RGB, MX-RGB-Brown, USB, UK (CH-9000062-UK)
Maus: SteelSeries WoW Cataclysm MMO Gaming Mouse, USB (62100)


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

Alter Schwede! Was für Preise! 

Ne Tastatur für 1600 Euro habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## BeNoX (11. September 2015)

Achja und Ethernet Kabel brauchst du natürlich auch neu, du kannst ja mit so einem PC nicht die billig Dinger aus der Grabbelkiste nehmen.
Amazon.com: 1.5m (5') Audioquest Diamond RJ/E (Ethernet) Cable: Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: 8m (26'3") Audioquest Diamond RJ/E (Ethernet) Cable: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Kabel aus Reinstsilber. Serious? 

Unfassbar wofür Leute Geld ausgeben


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2015)

Da fehlt aber noch ein Kopfhörer im gehobenen Preisbereich: 
https://geizhals.de/stax-sr-009-a956897.html?hloc=de 5000€

Vielleicht ne interne Soundkarte: 
RME Hammerfall HDSP MADI, PCI 1100€
Ob man den Kopfhörer da anschließen kann weiß ich nicht. 
Zur Not halt einen Verstärker: 
https://geizhals.de/hifiman-ef-6-a845740.html?hloc=de ~2000€

Falls man ein paar billige Lautsprecher sucht, Piega Master One, gibts für läppische 36000€ aufwärts. 

Sitzen wird man nicht auf einem Ikea-Stuhl, sondern auf diesem waschechten Schnäppchen:
https://geizhals.de/aeris-3dee-comfortplus-mikrofaser-buerostuhl-a1305212.html?hloc=de Nichtmal 1000€

Ein optisches Laufwerk muss auch dabei sein: 
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-uh12ns30-schwarz-a1094448.html?hloc=de ~800 Eier.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Das Soundequipment haben wir bereits (durch weit hochwertigeres) ergänzt. Bei Bowers & Wilkins (und vergleichbaren) kannste ohne Probleme einige 10K hängen lassen.

Der Stuhl... da kann man nochwas machen da stimmt und ein optisches Laufwerk geht auch noch.


Was noch gänzlich fehlt ist professionelle Software... da sind auch immer viele Kiloeuros drinne. 

Wenn wirklich alles in der Liste ist was hier im Thread aufgetaucht ist sind wir ja schon bei überm Daumen ner Viertel Million.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2015)

Jetzt haut ihr aber ganz schön auf die Kacke!


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2015)

Haben wir die Lüfter schon? 
Ein Sammlerstück für läppische 600€ 
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-wings-dw1-140mm-bl017-a682774.html?hloc=de


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2015)

Ich bin ja froh dass du den Thread in der RuKa eröffnet hast sonst hätte man ihn schon lange dicht machen müssen wegen Sinnfreiheit.
Aber so... kann man sich mal auslassen 

@Leob12: Ok, der ist ja nur teuer weil er nicht mehr produziert wird, nicht weil er das Geld in irgend einer Form wert wäre.

Aber was Lüfter angeht - in den GIGANT-Radi gehen doch zig Lüfter rein, da sind auch noch 20€ pro Stück drin.^^


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2015)

Deswegen sage ich ja "Sammlerstück". Anscheinend sind Lüfter wie guter Wein, je älter sie werden, desto teurer xD Ich lehne mich mal etwas aus dem Fenster und sage das einige Dinge die bisher genannt wurden das Geld nicht ganz wert sind. Für so einen PC sind 20€ Lüfter die man in jedem Laden bekommt doch lächerlich 

Auch wieder so ein Sammlerstück: 
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-cm-storm-power-rx-sgs-8000-krsl1-a885504.html?hloc=de
730€


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich ja "Sammlerstück". Anscheinend sind Lüfter wie guter Wein, je älter sie werden, desto teurer xD Ich lehne mich mal etwas aus dem Fenster und sage das einige Dinge die bisher genannt wurden das Geld nicht ganz wert sind. Für so einen PC sind 20€ Lüfter die man in jedem Laden bekommt doch lächerlich
> 
> Auch wieder so ein Sammlerstück:
> https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-cm-storm-power-rx-sgs-8000-krsl1-a885504.html?hloc=de
> 730€



geil laut bild sogar wasser abweisend


----------



## Quat (12. September 2015)

Den RAM kannst gegen den hier tauschen. Würde sogar Sinn machen.
Natürlich 16 Stück davon.
Samsung LRDIMM 32GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15, ECC (M386A4G40DM0-CPB00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gleiches Board mit doppelt Speicher, wennschon dennschon!
ASUS Z10PE-D16 WS (90SB04L0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2015)

Das Board hat nur 3Way SLI.


----------

